#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  June Member of the Month

## Nazgul

It's time to present the Member of the Month for June.  And every month the staff of RPA are presented with a tough decision as this site seems to be exclusively populated by people who are not only exceptional roleplayers but are exceptional people.

Take for example this months member.  She has been with us since 2015 and in that time, this Gamestop employee has brought something special to RPA.  

This member is an animal lover and may be the only RPA member who owns a donkey.  She also owns dogs, cats and a horse.  

Her favourite genres include fantasy, sci-fi and romance and can be seen throughout the many RPs she has been a part of on this site.  Some of her currently active RPs include War of the Hidden, When Worlds Cross, Beasts and Starfall just to name a few.

While I do not know this member personally, I can honestly say that I have felt her presence on the site and can't imagine what this place would be like without her. 

So ladies and gentlemen, join with me now in congratulating our Member of the Month for the month of June.

The one...

The only...



Spoiler: The Member of the Month is...

----------


## ｒａｂｂｉｔ

@Numbers; 

Congrats!!

----------


## Price

Congrats Numbers!

----------


## Numbers

Thanks, everyone = :^-^: =

----------


## Kris



----------


## MidKnight

Congratulations Numbers!!!

----------


## Merry

Hurray! Hurray!  ::anne::  Congratulations!

----------


## G

Congrats to you!!!

----------

